

Show HN: Which Super Bowl Advertisers are building relationships on YouTube - oonny
http://www.touchstorm.com/videoscoreboard/
If video is now more valuable than ads, who&#x27;s keeping score?<p>This scoreboard gives a snapshot of the most successful campaigns from the 2014 Super Bowl. We&#x27;re measuring the ad itself plus any adjunct video content specifically related to the ad and marketed on YouTube around the Super Bowl. Feedback welcome.
======
gspear0315
This is a really cool way of displaying data around Super Bowl ad performance!
A lot of data was accessed to put this together, very interesting.

------
hjonsen
Elegant presentation of YouTube data that really charts activity for both the
casual reader and someone wanting to take a deeper dive.

------
nreuszer
This is super cool. Love the analytical approach to rating the ads.

------
jeremyvest
This is cool also nice layout.

------
mintgirl
unique data. love the presentation. very easy to understand.

------
ccropp
So cool.

